# I made a thing with my stuff (key lanyard repair)



## Aaron_W (Jul 17, 2022)

I gather I'm not all that unusual in having all these tools but often lacking engaging projects...

A co-worker has a favorite key lanyard but the bit that holds the keys broke and without thinking she tossed the hook part. I looked at it and immediately thought, I know a guy with a bunch of tools that could fix that.  


For those with a short attention span I'll put the completed project at the top.

I bought a zinc plated steel snap clip (not sure the technical name, but the silver thingy) and made up a two part brass thingy to attach it to the lanyard.




and the completed project, I added a drop of thread lock to the screw so the whole thing can swivel, but it shouldn't unscrew.





Kind of a simple thing, but it was kind of fun as I got to use a bunch of my toys. The first attempt was done without having the lanyard on hand and it didn't work out. On the second try she gave me the lanyard so I'd have it available to test fit. photos jump around a bit as some were from the first try, some from the second, so if you see some irregularities (like drilling  a milled part that already had a hole while milling..) that is probably why. The small screw part was threaded with a die, but apparently I didn't take a picture of it.

Made with my Sherline lathe and mill and I got to use a 3 jaw chuck, ER16 and ER32 collet chucks, drills, tap, die, tail stock die holder, radius turner, and ER32 collet block. About 3 hours, $3000 of machines and tooling, and a couple pieces of left over brass to fix a $10 key lanyard.


----------



## savarin (Jul 17, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> Made with my Sherline lathe and mill and I got to use a 3 jaw chuck, ER16 and ER32 collet chucks, drills, tap, die, tail stock die holder, radius turner, and ER32 collet block. About 3 hours, $3000 of machines and tooling, and a couple pieces of left over brass to fix a $10 key lanyard.


That sounds about the right ratio


----------



## graham-xrf (Jul 17, 2022)

Pictures worthy of Clickspring!
Interesting collet holder in the vise.
Nice finished job.
I take issue with the price comparison observation. Sure - it has me laughing..  
BUT..
The value of what he ended up with is way more than $10.  I do not just mean the increase in value because part of it is made to a quality somewhat better than what broke before, though there is some of that. It now has a value to your co-worker far beyond that, because it embodies your creativity, skill, and effort, and that it was a gift from you. All this far exceeds the intrinsic cost of the brass part, and is the kind of stuff that cannot ever be bought!

Then, after all that, the $3000 worth of machines has not gone away. Still there, allowing you to make stuff!


----------



## Jake M (Jul 17, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> Made with my Sherline lathe and mill and I got to use a 3 jaw chuck, ER16 and ER32 collet chucks, drills, tap, die, tail stock die holder, radius turner, and ER32 collet block. About 3 hours, $3000 of machines and tooling, and a couple pieces of left over brass to fix a $10 key lanyard.



In amongst the editing and special effects on This Old Tony's channel, there's some really good advice.  "The first rule in the making stuff you could by cheaper for club, is we don't talk about the making stuff  you could by cheaper for club."

I'm probably having a brain block and I'm gonna be embarassed, but I've got to ask-  What are you holding that tool bit with?  I'm good with the t-slot cross slide, I'm good with the tool bit, but I'm having a hard time picturing what's in between?


Aaron_W said:


> View attachment 414059


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 17, 2022)

That looks like an interesting ball turner.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 17, 2022)

This is what we do. No job too small, simple or ridiculous. 

This tee shirt keeps popping up in ads on my computer. Can you say "targeted advertising"? I want one.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 17, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> Pictures worthy of Clickspring!
> Interesting collet holder in the vise.
> Nice finished job.
> I take issue with the price comparison observation. Sure - it has me laughing..
> ...



Agree, the ability to take on a little project like this is exactly why I like having the tools. Piece of mind knowing I can fix little things not worth any bodies time on a professional level, along with the fun of making little do dads regardless of how uneconomical they are.  

I returned the lanyard to its owner today and it was greatly appreciated, well worth the time and effort put into it.



Jake M said:


> In amongst the editing and special effects on This Old Tony's channel, there's some really good advice.  "The first rule in the making stuff you could by cheaper for club, is we don't talk about the making stuff  you could by cheaper for club."
> 
> I'm probably having a brain block and I'm gonna be embarassed, but I've got to ask-  What are you holding that tool bit with?  I'm good with the t-slot cross slide, I'm good with the tool bit, but I'm having a hard time picturing what's in between?



That is a good rule. 

The item pictured is a radius cutter aka ball turner. Here is a link to it, which has pictures showing what you are looking at far better than I could describe.

Sherline radius cutting attachment


----------

